

Ask HN: How do international web apps handle payment through Paypal? - marcamillion

I am looking at Paypal's Website Payments Pro programme, and they require the business to be situated in the US.<p>How do I charge my clients - seamlessly without sending them to paypal's site, given that I am located in Jamaica?
======
revorad
Try <http://www.2checkout.com/>

This is one of the most FAQ on HN. Spend some time searching and you will find
more useful answers - <http://searchyc.com>.

------
iwr
You may want to have a payment processor as a backup solution, they will
provide their own APIs to their services. Relying on PayPal alone can be
risky.

~~~
marcamillion
Can you recommend any that might work for me? I am international - Jamaica
specifically.

I am yet to find a payment processor that will work for me, other than Paypal.

I am launching a SaaS app that bills monthly recurring.

Thoughts?

